# Fresh Herbs and Garlic Pork Loin



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Menu*
Fresh herbs and Garlic Pork Loin
Asparagus
(?)


*The Pork*



Gather an assortment of fresh herbs from my planters, basil, thyme, rosemary and oregano.
Chop it all up and mix with some olive oil
Garlic, lots of minced garlic






















Cut Loin in half, trim fat and silver skin, square it off
Score it deeply for to let all the garlic/herbs take hold
Herbs and garlic rubbed deep into scoring
Truss with twine

































Fire up the smoker to 225°-250°, add some cherry for smoke
Smoke pork to an IT of 140°


*More to come, pull up a seat and pop a cold beverage.*


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Love me some pork loin! Cheap quick and easy to smoke. It makes for dang good leftovers as well.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

etrade92 said:


> Love me some pork loin! Cheap quick and easy to smoke. It makes for dang good leftovers as well.





yepper, heck can't go wrong with them pre-marinated loins they sell at the grocery store either... Make great biscuits in the mornings after as leftovers!!!


looks good the way ya did it CR!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks great! 

I cheat and use the grill mates zesty herb packets. Swap the water for spiced rum or bourbon. Cut 2” thick loin steaks, marinade and smoke as usual.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

grouper22 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I cheat and use the grill mates zesty herb packets. Swap the water for spiced rum or bourbon. Cut 2” thick loin steaks, marinade and smoke as usual.


yeeess! i like cheating.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Made a new sauce recipe for the first time, and it is good.
Excellent on the asparagus and pork, bet it'd rock on chicken too.
I don't know what to call it... Hmmm... 



*Honey Sesame Sauce*


In a small sauce pan combine the following and whisk well



2t Cornstarch
4T Sesame oil
4T Rice vinegar
3T Honey
3T Soy sauce
1/2t Cayenne
1T Sesame seeds


Bring to a boil at the edges and then remove from heat, whisk well.
Reheat on low to serve or apply























*The Finale*


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang that looks good. Trade you these two pot pies and tator tots I got going on?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

fla_scout said:


> Dang that looks good. Trade you these two pot pies and tator tots I got going on?


Too late, it's all gone. :no:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Aftermath looks great!!!


----------

